# Too Much Salami?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too much Salami? Here's a way to ge trid of some.

This is not bad, hot or cold, and it's easy to make:

*Salami Fettuccine

Ingredients:
1/2 lb - cooked fettuccine
1/4 lb - salami, sliced thin and julienned
2 - small zucchini
2 tbsp - olive oil
2 cloves - garlic, crushed
8 - pitted olives, halved
1/2 cup - whipping cream
salt to taste
Freshly grated Parmesan Cheese

Directions:*
Cut zucchini into matchstick-sized pieces.
Heat the oil and the garlic
Add the zucchini and sauté for 3 or 4 minutes.
Add whipping cream, olives, and salt, then mix thoroughly.
Heat on low for 3 or 4 minutes.
Pour over hot pasta topped with grated cheese.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

that looks awesome!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Guaranteed, Bears Butt's gonna try that recipe with your salami he won at the Perch party.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too much Salami?

Make your favorite cream cheese spread and roll it up in some thinly sliced salami. Add thin slice of celery, jalapeno, or even piece of green onion and it's "health food".


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

To heck with that Salami............ looks like a Gin and tonic to me. :mrgreen: :O||: :O--O: :\Ou:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> To heck with that Salami............ looks like a Gin and tonic to me. :mrgreen: :O||: :O--O: :\Ou:


Not any more for the old goob.

Hey, did you get cut on?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too much salami?

Throw a cheese tray together for the neighbors.......and get rid of that hot mustard that's been in the cupboard since the 90s.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too much salami?

Give some to your best friend of course!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > To heck with that Salami............ looks like a Gin and tonic to me. :mrgreen: :O||: :O--O: :\Ou:
> ...


Funny , sounds like something an old guy does so he doesn't have "new" children running around. Now for the rest of the story.... carpal tunnel and elbow tomorrow at 6:30 am. Gotta get it done. Yuk. Wish me luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> .....................................
> 
> Hey, did you get cut on?


Funny , sounds like something an old guy does so he doesn't have "new" children running around. Now for the rest of the story.... carpal tunnel and elbow tomorrow at 6:30 am. Gotta get it done. Yuk. Wish me luck.[/quote]

You sure you don't want me to do it? I work cheap. 

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No. Thanks for the offer .


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Too much salami?
> 
> Give some to your best friend of course!


I'd be careful with that one. If you do give some to the pooch, make it stay _outside_ for a couple of days. Trust me, we had a bad experience in the house once. :lol:

Now that fettuccinni sounds good. A little red onion thrown in could be tasty. -Ov-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Too much salami?
> ...


Yeah, good point. A dog's metabolism doesn't jive with the chemical preservatives in most cured meats. Meats naturally cured with just salt, sugar, and/or wine don't bother them.

And a little onion would be great with Salami Fettuccine.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Too much salami?

Feel free to send any extras my way. :O||: :lol: o-||


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Too Much Salami?
Not on my trap line there aint!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez Goob! Too bad your married. You would make a good wife.  

You have certainly got some skills when it comes to the kitchen and wild game. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Geez Goob! Too bad your married. You would make a good wife.
> 
> You have certainly got some skills when it comes to the kitchen and wild game. 8)


Yeah, yeah...how's the leg doing?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > Geez Goob! Too bad your married. You would make a good wife.
> ...


So Goob when you coming over to tech me all your secrets about wild game cookin? o-||

Just kiddin, I can't wait to get some more meat in the freezer so I can put all of your cooking recipes to work in my kitchen.

:OX/: :EAT: -8/- -|\O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Too Much Salami?
> Not on my trap line there aint!


What the ?

Use sweet corn for bait on your sets, not salami. :mrgreen:


----------

